# HTTP 500 Internal Sever Error



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Johnny :thumb: 

Whilst placing a rather large order on Thursday night, your site went down, and returned "HTTP 500 Internal Server Error"

Logged onto the C&S site from my work PC Friday morning, all seemed ok, though my basket was obviously empty. Placed a part order with you (from memory ) and all went ok.

I still can't acccess any part of your site from my home PC though, getting the Error 500 code every time I try.

Is this your site, or is it my PC? 

If this is my PC then could any computer savvy person explain how to fix this please:thumb: 

The C&S site is the only site affected this way.

Cheers


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Got an order for you and shipped it from memory, well the warehouse guys did! 

The site is working ok over here, have you tried clearing your cookies etc and trying again, could be internet explorer getting its knickers in a twist! 

Thanks once again for that order


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm getting the same 500 server error 

Tried clearing cache and cookies and rebooting the router but made no difference.

Is it possibly an ISP problem? I'm using Demon and I've had problems with other sites occasionally not working. Don't know if its related?!?


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Im on NTL and its been fine here, I have spoken to Johnny and he told me that C&S has been receiving orders all day for the last couple of days, so it could be ISP related to their DNS servers I guess..


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I've cleared all cookies / history / files, and rebooted the modem to force an IP refresh.

All sorted, I can now access the site again.


----------

